# 그딴 게 어디



## *Louis*

Hey guys!!!

Can you help me with this sentence? Thanks!

뭘 가져오라 하면 저 길고 짙은 속눈 썹을 내리깔고 그딴 게 어디 있는데요, 라고 되묻기 일쑤였다.

I tried to translate and interpret it like this: "I lowered my long and dark eyelashes and he had the habit of asking..."

Thanks in advance!!!

Louis


----------



## mink-shin

'그딴' is the contraction of '그 따위'. '게' is the contraction of '것이'.

'Such a thing' is how I understand '그딴 게'.

For your information, '따위' doesn't sound good to me in this context. It sounds so rude that it makes me read it with a wry face. But it doesn't mean '따위' always has the nuance of rude.

_"나는 기타 피크와 줄 *따위*의 기타 용품을 추가로 구매했다."_
I can bet that no one think of the sentence I wrote above as rude.


----------



## Mindl

Sound like "where the hack is that?"


----------

